# Friday catch



## ROOSTER HOGGER (Jul 3, 2009)

He cut one dog pretty good but not good enough


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jul 3, 2009)

good job guys...keep at it


----------



## hawg dawg (Jul 3, 2009)

Good Hog Rooster


----------



## kornbread (Jul 3, 2009)

nice one


----------



## gigem (Jul 4, 2009)

*hog*

good one


----------



## WOODARD29 (Jul 6, 2009)

*Good hog*

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!


----------



## sghoghunter (Jul 6, 2009)

nice pig guys


----------



## HOGHUNTER64 (Jul 7, 2009)

Must not have much of adog to let that hog cut him. He got no cutters


----------



## ROOSTER HOGGER (Jul 7, 2009)

HOGHUNTER64 said:


> Must not have much of adog to let that hog cut him. He got no cutters



I SEE WE HAVE A NEW MEMBER KEEP YOUR TRASH TALKIN TO YOUR SELF U WILL HAVE A BETTER TIME ON HERE


----------



## gigem (Jul 7, 2009)

*Hog*



HOGHUNTER64 said:


> Must not have much of adog to let that hog cut him. He got no cutters


You havent been on here a week and already off to a bad start. You know nothing about his dog, that happens to the best of'em.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 7, 2009)

I like to see them hang upside down...lol Congrats!


----------



## bduck (Jul 7, 2009)

*wow....*



HOGHUNTER64 said:


> Must not have much of adog to let that hog cut him. He got no cutters



what an intelligent statement there... how about posting some pictures of some hogs with teeth that can cut a dog and one of these sure nuff dogs that don't get cut.... good hog rooster, i've had some jam up dogs get RUINED by hogs with those kind of teeth.... one of the worse cuts i've ever seen was done by a hog that did not even have that much teeth... i've never heard a true hog hunter make such an ignorant statement!


----------



## kornbread (Jul 7, 2009)

that is a statment from a greenhorn that has not had any experiance hog hunting.


----------



## johnf (Jul 7, 2009)

i saw a sow poke a hole in a vest with her knine


----------



## ROOSTER HOGGER (Jul 7, 2009)

Some people kill ahog or two and think they are hog hunters but real hoghunters no the realdeal aint got to be big just mean so when perpatrATERS talk trash i no i done good. Dog is fine and ready to do it again


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice job guys! Short sharp cutters have always been the worst to me especially on a small fast hog.


----------



## curdog (Jul 8, 2009)

hope the dogs heel fast.sometimes its the ones with the shorter teeth that do all the damage.


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Jul 8, 2009)

Don't sweat the ignorance Rooster!!Good Hog and glad to hear that the dogs ready for another one!!


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jul 8, 2009)

The mountain hog we caught at the first of the year didnt have much for teeth but cut 5-6 dogs we had with us. My molly dog got cut 8 times and she finally quit the hog which I had never saw her do before.  Its not the size of the cutters again as much as the fight in the hog..A dog that hasnt gotten cut before is either just lucky or not very gritty .


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Jul 8, 2009)

get em all!!!


----------



## HOGHUNTER64 (Jul 8, 2009)

I tellin yall i hog hunt everday i have never had a dog cut rooster im just sayin if that hog cut ur dog u need to get a better dog u must be a weekend hunter i can sell you a dog if u want a real hog dog  yall are a joke  not hog hunters


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jul 8, 2009)

hoghunter64 said:


> i tellin yall i hog hunt everday i have never had a dog cut rooster im just sayin if that hog cut ur dog u need to get a better dog u must be a weekend hunter i can sell you a dog if u want a real hog dog  yall are a joke  not hog hunters


ill take one! Please post pics and prices but i will want a full refund if it ever gets cut or killed. Shouldnt be a problem bc i only hunt about 3 days a week and we aint got no bad hogs in this part of georgia.


----------



## ROOSTER HOGGER (Jul 8, 2009)

Hoghunter64 you have a pm


----------



## catch-n-tie (Jul 8, 2009)

wow i didnt even cuss


----------



## bduck (Jul 8, 2009)

HOGHUNTER64 said:


> I tellin yall i hog hunt everday i have never had a dog cut rooster im just sayin if that hog cut ur dog u need to get a better dog u must be a weekend hunter i can sell you a dog if u want a real hog dog  yall are a joke  not hog hunters



guys we have us a fine one on our hands here... thats about like saying a UFC champion never gets hit during a fight... all in the world of internet hog hunting!!


----------



## kornbread (Jul 8, 2009)

HOGHUNTER64 said:


> I tellin yall i hog hunt everday i have never had a dog cut rooster im just sayin if that hog cut ur dog u need to get a better dog u must be a weekend hunter i can sell you a dog if u want a real hog dog yall are a joke not hog hunters


 since you go everyday maybe you can take me so i can see how you or your buddies dogs dont get cut and ill also take one of those dogs for sale where can i pick it up at ?


----------



## sghoghunter (Jul 8, 2009)

HOGHUNTER64 said:


> I tellin yall i hog hunt everday i have never had a dog cut rooster im just sayin if that hog cut ur dog u need to get a better dog u must be a weekend hunter i can sell you a dog if u want a real hog dog  yall are a joke  not hog hunters



Signature says "takem out alive".i like that but got one thing to ask,how did ya get the stick in his mouth?


----------



## ROOSTER HOGGER (Jul 8, 2009)

Still waitin on pics hoghunter64 show me no pics no more trash talk.................................................


----------



## johnf (Jul 8, 2009)

i bet hog hunter64 is the one doing all the relocating all over ga.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jul 8, 2009)

johnf said:


> i bet hog hunter64 is the one doing all the relocating all over ga.



pot stirrer..


----------



## HOGHUNTER64 (Jul 8, 2009)

johnf said:


> i bet hog hunter64 is the one doing all the relocating all over ga.



YEP I TRY SC. TOO  I DONT HAVE TO SHOW PICS  ROOSTER I KNOW WAT I CATCH  YOUR NOT IN MY CLASS SO BACK OFF I HOG HUNT EVER DAY CAN ANYONE ON HERE SAY THAT


----------



## olelulu (Jul 8, 2009)

Are you serious??  I mean really cuz.  Youve never had a dog cut with teeth like that?  I think you have a point to prove to all of us on  here and we are waiting on you to do it


----------



## HOGHUNTER64 (Jul 8, 2009)

About my avtar my dogs killed that one thats how bad they are


----------



## ROOSTER HOGGER (Jul 8, 2009)

HOGHUNTER64 said:


> YEP I TRY SC. TOO  I DONT HAVE TO SHOW PICS  ROOSTER I KNOW WAT I CATCH  YOUR NOT IN MY CLASS SO BACK OFF I HOG HUNT EVER DAY CAN ANYONE ON HERE SAY THAT



LOOK HERE Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- I DONT NO YOU SO FIND ANOTHER SITE TO GET ON AND STOP TRYIN TO Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- ME OFF TALK IS BIG ON A COMPUTER THIS SITE IS FOR REAL HOG HUNTERS  NOT TROUBLE MAKERS  SO LEAVE IT AT THAT MAN WHATS YOUR PROBLEM  GET A LIFE


----------



## gigem (Jul 8, 2009)

*Hogs*




HOGHUNTER64 said:


> I tellin yall i hog hunt everday i have never had a dog cut rooster im just sayin if that hog cut ur dog u need to get a better dog u must be a weekend hunter i can sell you a dog if u want a real hog dog  yall are a joke  not hog hunters


Ive been a few times. But i have never got a briar scratch or my boots wet. And i hunt in pola when i do go! TOP THAT PARTNER


----------



## HOGHUNTER64 (Jul 8, 2009)

I no of no problems i am a hog hunter  so im goin to just find a site with real hog hunters not yall wanna be


----------



## ROOSTER HOGGER (Jul 8, 2009)

By get try fake hog hunters for dummys. And i think i speak for most on here WHEN ISAY BY BY GET LOST


----------



## HOGHUNTER64 (Jul 8, 2009)

Blah blah blah


----------



## gigem (Jul 8, 2009)

*hogs*



rooster hogger said:


> by get try fake hog hunters for dummys. And i think i speak for most on here when isay by by get lost


amen


----------



## ROOSTER HOGGER (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey mods how bout a ban for our new fan


----------



## HOGHUNTER64 (Jul 8, 2009)

Open forum cant ban me for no reason  idont care if yall want me to leave yall cant make me


----------



## ROOSTER HOGGER (Jul 8, 2009)

How can i delete this post mods feel free to do so


----------



## sghoghunter (Jul 8, 2009)

HOGHUNTER64 said:


> About my avtar my dogs killed that one thats how bad they are



What do they do chew up the satchel end cause I see no blood on this end?I bet you got some of them black widow pitts also.


----------



## ROOSTER HOGGER (Jul 8, 2009)

Hes lyin he probley seen that hog in back of a real hoghunters truck and took a pic


----------



## ROOSTER HOGGER (Jul 8, 2009)

Yea he done made a lifetime enemy  im high jackin ever post he ever does


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm no expert on hog hunting. But if the experts say that a hog with cutters like those on the one in the pic can really tear up just about any dog - I believe them! Thanks for helping me to learn a little more. I love reading the posts on this fourm.


----------



## kornbread (Jul 8, 2009)

im still waiting on one of them dogs for sale cause mine got cut up tonite i need a new pack


----------



## catch-n-tie (Jul 9, 2009)

he is full of crap,tried to Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- wile he was walking and you know the rest.....dont bann him i need a good laugh


----------



## catch-n-tie (Jul 9, 2009)

crap we cant say *****...something is real wrong here

but crap is ok


----------



## HOGHUNTER64 (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks catch and tie  for not wantin be banned but i dont care who does or dont and no ididnt take a pic of some one else hog  im a real hog hunter and as far as i can tell the only one on here  want to buy a dog kornbread i got u one he would help you load that pig u caught last night by the way did u catch him in a pen


----------



## kornbread (Jul 9, 2009)

im showing u proof wheres yours at buddy


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Jul 9, 2009)

thatsa good eatin size hog..keep at it guys


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jul 9, 2009)

hoghunter64 said:


> thanks catch and tie  for not wantin be banned but i dont care who does or dont and no ididnt take a pic of some one else hog  im a real hog hunter and as far as i can tell the only one on here  want to buy a dog kornbread i got u one he would help you load that pig u caught last night by the way did u catch him in a pen


i want one so post some pics and prices please.im not sure where your located but we can meet somewhere to hand off the dog.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jul 9, 2009)

Ya know having 2 user names with the intent of stirring things up is a banning offense.........not to mention arguing with yourself is just plain weird.......


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 9, 2009)

HOGHUNTER64 said:


> Thanks catch and tie  for not wantin be banned but i dont care who does or dont and no ididnt take a pic of some one else hog  im a real hog hunter and as far as i can tell the only one on here  want to buy a dog kornbread i got u one he would help you load that pig u caught last night by the way did u catch him in a pen



heck...just the lack of punctuation should be enough to get you banned...


----------



## kornbread (Jul 9, 2009)

Who is it please please tell us who is getting banned for breaking the rules


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 9, 2009)

boneboy96 said:


> heck...just the lack of punctuation should be enough to get you banned...



 I don't think we charge extra for periods, caps and commas, do we? 

Back to the original intent of the thread.

That is a good hog, congratulations!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 9, 2009)

yup...would be mighty tasty for sure.


----------



## mattellis2 (Jul 9, 2009)

apparently, rooster hogger and hoghunter64 were the same person.


----------



## kornbread (Jul 9, 2009)

say it aint so must have been they are both banned wow


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 9, 2009)

let that be a lesson...never argue with yourself!


----------



## kornbread (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## WOODARD29 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Say what*

IF THAT ANIT THE WIERDEST THING, I'VE HEARD!


----------



## gigem (Jul 9, 2009)

Man yall got to be kidding!!!!! THAT IS ALMOST SCARY.How in the world did yall figure that out?


----------



## mattellis2 (Jul 9, 2009)

i'd guess that the mods looked at his IP address, and could see that both sets of posts were coming from the same location.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jul 9, 2009)

or they just looked at the punctuation?? i cant say much, im not exactly a grammer teacher myself


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jul 9, 2009)

Must be brucelosis


----------



## mattellis2 (Jul 10, 2009)

that's easy enough to do.  create two logins and open two browser windows simultaneously.

-matt


----------



## idsman75 (Jul 10, 2009)

I'll be the first to admit I'm new to hog hunting.  Saw lots of sign last weekend but no hogs.  I'm on a mission to learn.  I can't hunt but a couple Saturdays a month so I have nothing to brag about but I was really curious about maybe getting a couple of dogs.  Do you still have them for sale?  P.M. me if you're interested in selling some good dogs. 

THanks.


----------



## hogrunner (Jul 10, 2009)

If everyone would stop lettin this guy get to ya he would disappear!!  Don't respond to his crap.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## Jester896 (Nov 14, 2009)

I was with them the day they talking about...the dog had on three collars, his lead collar, a radio collar, and a GPS collar.  His lead collar was so torn up and the brass name plate was mangled beyond recognition.  Only two dogs were on this bad boy, the cut up one and a strong pit. There were no less than 15 wounds under the collars and a strong one in the shoulder.  The Pit was covered in blood but wasn’t hurt or his.  When we put out it took this dog maybe 10 minutes to find the hog in the corn field and it was all over in 15 minutes.  I am fairly new at dogging, only about two years, and I would put this dog up against anything.  I guess that is easy for me to say since he is not mine!  Would run behind him any day because that is where the action will be.  I have seen other dogs go in and come out with nothing, sent him in and it was on in a matter of minutes.  Short sharp cutters do a lot more damage than long broken one from my short experience.  Hog can’t cut a dog up if it turns loose only if it holds on.  These two guys and there dogs are good ones, the guys and the dogs.


----------



## Israel (Nov 21, 2009)

HOGHUNTER64 said:


> Thanks catch and tie  for not wantin be banned but i dont care who does or dont and no ididnt take a pic of some one else hog  im a real hog hunter and as far as i can tell the only one on here  want to buy a dog kornbread i got u one he would help you load that pig u caught last night by the way did u catch him in a pen



Couldn't help it, Ike Clanton jes a comes to mind.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/au2YcZPnmMY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/au2YcZPnmMY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## CURRS AND KUFFS (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks  for the replys   dogs doing good  caught  several  more  hogs  since  then  all  dog  men  know  usually  first  dog  there  takes  lots  of  punissment  put  he  stayed  there   and  will !!   Do  the  job.


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 25, 2009)

TAMGOMEZ That brindle not named Bugger is it.  Who needs a Pit when you can fling a Bugger.  Yep dog don't bark or nothin...just holds on till you get there.  Hard as heck to get loose too.  Make them bring you next time they come this way.


----------



## JDAWG (Nov 25, 2009)

Dang!!!!! clicked on the waterfowl forum again......


----------



## JDAWG (Nov 25, 2009)

HOGHUNTER64 said:


> YEP I TRY SC. TOO  I DONT HAVE TO SHOW PICS  ROOSTER I KNOW WAT I CATCH  YOUR NOT IN MY CLASS SO BACK OFF I HOG HUNT EVER DAY CAN ANYONE ON HERE SAY THAT




I can say I do.....I like fat girls too.


----------

